# New morph/species?



## El Johano (Nov 20, 2004)

Hi all!
Found this guy on a recent trip to Brazil. What do you think is he a new morph or even a new species? Dendrobates galactonotus?


----------



## rmelancon (Apr 5, 2004)

I'd guess D. galactonotus


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

Some of the galac froglets will have that almost reticulated pattern to them when they are younger, and it fills out as they age, so I wouldn't be suprised at there being a population of galacs that would retain that into adulthood... and I highly doubt all the galac populations have been researched/discovered :lol: There is always a possibility of being a new species, but I'd think it was more likely a new galac population (if most of the individuals had that going on) or an interesting example of a current population. I personally can't see the whole species being limited to the small areas that they've been shown to be from so far...

I'm sure there are some researchers that work with brazilian species that may be interested in knowing where you found that population.


----------



## Shockfrog (Apr 14, 2004)

This population has been found earlier this or last year and thought to be a new species. As for now it is known as D. cf. galactonotus (Esatdo Mato Grosso, Brazil)


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

Cool, good to see work being done with more of the Brazilian species... would this proposed new frog be of the Quiquevittitatus group? I can't believe it's only 3 species with so much of the area they are from that hasn't been researched much...


----------



## El Johano (Nov 20, 2004)

Yes it is known since before, all specimens in the population looks like this.


----------



## El Johano (Nov 20, 2004)

Shockfrog said:


> This population has been found earlier this or last year and thought to be a new species. As for now it is known as D. cf. galactonotus (Esatdo Mato Grosso, Brazil)


Do you have any references? In what way does it distinguish itself as a different species (except the coloration)?


----------



## Shockfrog (Apr 14, 2004)

It's not at all for sure that it's a new species. I just heard it is thought to be a new species. I can imagine though that it eventually turns out to be just another galac morph.
Unfortunatly I haven't heard any more about it other than being a possible new species. 
The recently published book 'Poison frogs _Biology, Species & Captive husbandry_' has two pics of the frog labelled as Adelphobates cf. galactonotus. It doesn't say anything about the frogs though.

We'll have to see what scientists make of it...


----------



## El Johano (Nov 20, 2004)

From what I was told it was thought to be a new species. But they had some Dutch frog guys there to look at it a couple of months back. They concluded it was not a new species but a new morph. My guide did not know what species it would be a morph of but I guess galactonotus is a good guess. Don't know who the Duch guys were and how professional they are.


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

And just "looking" at an animal does not tell you what species it is. The more similar it is to an existing animal, the more you really need to know about both to determine if they are the same, variations, or different species. I have a feeling this one is mostly going to be determined when someone does some genetic work with them.


----------



## Marcus (Apr 18, 2004)

This image / website is online for over a year I think. I must say it looks like a morph of D. galactonotus to me. And ofcourse with just looking at an animal you cannot decide but this frog has similar specifications; body size, body format, colour ( except the pattern on the back). 











http://www.omnh.ou.edu/personnel/herpetology/vitt/Cerrado/Cristalino/indexfrogs.htm


----------



## spawn (Jan 2, 2007)

How come I don't see many galacs for sale recently? Are they pretty valuable?


----------



## Catfur (Oct 5, 2004)

spawn said:


> How come I don't see many galacs for sale recently? Are they pretty valuable?


Relatively low demand + Relatively low supply = Moderate Prices

A number of big name breeders have them available regularly (follow some sponsor links to check). But they can be difficult to breed.


----------

